# adjudication hub



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

when the application is at the adjudication hub, what does it mean?
how long does the hub to finalise it at moment?

thanks


----------



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

not very sure about below information, anybody could verify it?

were told that this is due to a bottleneck now existing in the Department's division responsible for the issuing and dispatching of permits. Our most recent experience is that it can take up to 2 months from adjudication for results to reach the office of application (both temporary and permanent residence).


The function of the Department's IT system that sends out reference numbers is not yet restored, 

With a view to combatting corruption, officials tasked with the permanent residence backlog were instructed to no longer contact applicants or their representatives in relation to pending applications, to clarify questions, obtain copies of documents that had gone missing in the system or similar.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

The first issue of permits shipping delay is much correct. Even to send it for processing it takes ages sometimes. A friend's application took 7 months to reach Pretoria. So it is something that is really happening.

The second issue if it's true then that's very worrying. These officials would help you to sort out things that you may have overlooked so that the result will be positive. I understand the reason of not allowing communication but now it means the rate at which applications are declined will be significantly high.


----------

